# Food



## Trained2Kill (Jun 21, 2011)

In your opinion what is your favorite food to feed to your piranhas?


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

When I kept RBP's there favorite thing to eat was my homemade fish food







it was vegetables, carnivore pellets, white and red meat, and maybe a few vitamins. All blended up and sealed together with a little gelatin.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2011)

My geryi loves tilapia and small chunks of raw shrimp. He also gets smelts and once in a blue some chicken breast.


----------



## Trained2Kill (Jun 21, 2011)

ok thanks


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The best foods are those that casually fall in the water. Small red ants are a good nutritious food for juvenile piranhas. Indeed it is this food where amazonian piranhas get most of their red color from other than just water chemistry. Just visit a local river (observe only) or bait shop. Some of the lures for fishing also work on piranha. So find similar foods. Avoid a constant diet of meat or poultry products. They eat these once in awhile. Shrimp is fine. Even crushed garden snails. Just be aware of poisoned products.


----------



## Trained2Kill (Jun 21, 2011)

hastatus said:


> The best foods are those that casually fall in the water. Small red ants are a good nutritious food for juvenile piranhas. Indeed it is this food where amazonian piranhas get most of their red color from other than just water chemistry. Just visit a local river (observe only) or bait shop. Some of the lures for fishing also work on piranha. So find similar foods. Avoid a constant diet of meat or poultry products. They eat these once in awhile. Shrimp is fine. Even crushed garden snails. Just be aware of poisoned products.


Ok thanks


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

I feed my juvie pygos small shrimp and bloodworm cubes from big als.

I tilapia too, I just stopped feeding them that. apparently it makes em barf, but that may just be walmart tilapia. loool


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

amazonjungle said:


> I feed my juvie pygos small shrimp and bloodworm cubes from big als.
> 
> I tilapia too, I just stopped feeding them that. apparently it makes em barf, but that may just be walmart tilapia. loool


Tilapia is oily. It tastes like s**t. Not my favorite fish to eat.


----------



## Trained2Kill (Jun 21, 2011)

amazonjungle said:


> I feed my juvie pygos small shrimp and bloodworm cubes from big als.
> 
> I tilapia too, I just stopped feeding them that. apparently it makes em barf, but that may just be walmart tilapia. loool


lol yea it possibly is


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

hastatus said:


> I feed my juvie pygos small shrimp and bloodworm cubes from big als.
> 
> I tilapia too, I just stopped feeding them that. apparently it makes em barf, but that may just be walmart tilapia. loool


Tilapia is oily. It tastes like s**t. Not my favorite fish to eat.
[/quote]

lol are you a piranha?

I also feed my pygos a piece of a live earth worm, but very rarely.

im gonna give them one in a few days.


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

avoid red meat like beef! Red meats are rarely in their diets in the wild. A majority of their diet consists of other fish. I focus on blood worms, mysis and brine shrimp, smelt, krill, any frozen carnivore mix from your LFS.... an occasional earth worm or feeder fish is always fun.


----------



## Trained2Kill (Jun 21, 2011)

phensway said:


> avoid red meat like beef! Red meats are rarely in their diets in the wild. A majority of their diet consists of other fish. I focus on blood worms, mysis and brine shrimp, smelt, krill, any frozen carnivore mix from your LFS.... an occasional earth worm or feeder fish is always fun.


haha yea i cant wait to get my caribe


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

amazonjungle said:


> I feed my juvie pygos small shrimp and bloodworm cubes from big als.
> 
> I tilapia too, I just stopped feeding them that. apparently it makes em barf, but that may just be walmart tilapia. loool


Tilapia is oily. It tastes like s**t. Not my favorite fish to eat.
[/quote]

lol are you a piranha?

I also feed my pygos a piece of a live earth worm, but very rarely.

im gonna give them one in a few days.
[/quote]
I've been accused of being a close relative. In truth tilapia is a nasty fish. Surprised its even offered in restaurants.


----------



## Trained2Kill (Jun 21, 2011)

hastatus said:


> I feed my juvie pygos small shrimp and bloodworm cubes from big als.
> 
> I tilapia too, I just stopped feeding them that. apparently it makes em barf, but that may just be walmart tilapia. loool


Tilapia is oily. It tastes like s**t. Not my favorite fish to eat.
[/quote]

lol are you a piranha?
HAHAHA

I also feed my pygos a piece of a live earth worm, but very rarely.

im gonna give them one in a few days.
[/quote]
I've been accused of being a close relative. In truth tilapia is a nasty fish. Surprised its even offered in restaurants.
[/quote]


----------

